# Membership Drive



## Jim (Jun 28, 2007)

Any suggestions or ideas on how we can get more members on the forum?


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

Crazy idea, but how about leaflets dropped from C-130s from 2,000 ft? :lol: :wink: Or, how about flyers placed under wiper blades on trucks at local boat ramps that have aluminum boats? A simple flyer could be done up at your discretion, and then members could print out several before going down to their favorite watering hole. Maybe even offer a small "token" of appreciation to new members who sign up with special "codes" that was printed on the flyers to notify you that the new member was reached via said flyers. Oh, just a thought, mind you.


----------



## Zman (Jul 3, 2007)

Not trying to be critical, just my observations and suggestions - 

Beef up the homepage. The forum is great but I think if you could really start posting articles on actual boats, boat mods and such it would really help. I'm sure there are thousands of products that jon boat and other aluminum boat fishermen would be interested in. There are plenty of tackle sites with some form of reviews and forums. But if you really look, not a ton of places just for these kinds of boats. 

Your niche is the tin boat right?

I'm new to boating, and the how-to articles, even for simple things like installing a depth finder, would rock. I dunno, but I bet that's kind of what people expect based on the site's name. 

And maybe you pull from your forum first for material. Who do you know that's great with working on boats? I know dampeoples can do some serious electrical work. That Ian dude who posted his jon boat must know some killer stuff too, that boat was sweet. I'd ask these people to contribute a quick how-to article.

Maybe ask some boat manufacturers to contribute articles about their products. Every company likes publicity, I bet half of them might have bylined articles they've written, they all probably have marketing directors who would take the time to write a 1-pager. 

I know you can't go out there and review $10,000 boats every weekend, but you could definitely get people to contribute. If people have a lot to look at on the homepage, they'll have a lot more to talk about here... more will join.

Maybe find some key fishermen who use these boats and ask them to contribute an article once and a while. Or interview them. How about that Fish Chris guy? He uses a 12' jon to catch 15 pound bass in Cali, and that's all he uses. Why? What mods did he need? That would be an awesome interview I bet. https://www.trophybassonly.com/index.htm

I'd also reach out to other sites and make sure you're getting good search engine results. Is the home page keyworded so that people can find the site easily? 

https://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=aluminum+boats&btnG=Google+Search

Where are we listed? I went through a few pages and didn't see us. There are techniques for getting better results. 

I'd link up to other sites. Maybe link to craigslists for used boats. Maybe link to all types of boats for sale type pages. You gotta find a way for people to need to come to this site before they go out and buy an aluminum boat, just like I go to TT before I buy a new reel.

You want other sites to link to you. You want people dropping your link in forums and blogs "read this article over at TB before you buy a used boat dude".

Sorry I got a rambling problem sometimes, I'll shut the hell up. But seriously if there's anyway I can help I'd be glad to. I hope the site really takes off and I think it is growing quicker than you realize.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 3, 2007)

G3 Bassman said:


> Crazy idea, but how about leaflets dropped from C-130s from 2,000 ft? :lol: :wink: Or, how about flyers placed under wiper blades on trucks at local boat ramps that have aluminum boats? A simple flyer could be done up at your discretion, and then members could print out several before going down to their favorite watering hole. Maybe even offer a small "token" of appreciation to new members who sign up with special "codes" that was printed on the flyers to notify you that the new member was reached via said flyers. Oh, just a thought, mind you.



I like the promo code idea

What do you think Jimmy?


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2007)

Zman said:


> Not trying to be critical, just my observations and suggestions -
> 
> Beef up the homepage. The forum is great but I think if you could really start posting articles on actual boats, boat mods and such it would really help. I'm sure there are thousands of products that jon boat and other aluminum boat fishermen would be interested in. There are plenty of tackle sites with some form of reviews and forums. But if you really look, not a ton of places just for these kinds of boats.
> 
> ...




Thanks man! You gave me some good ideas. I have zero web page making skills, but I have someone working on one, lets see how it comes out. If you do a search on anything I have written about on the home page, we do come up.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 4, 2007)

Jimmy - can I fly the C-130?


----------



## Jim (Jul 4, 2007)

esquired said:


> Jimmy - can I fly the C-130?



You sure can!


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 4, 2007)

You should put a sheet in the grocery store or little corner store like the babysitters do. You know, describe the site up top and then have all those little pieces cut off at the bottom so people can tear them off. I've taken a few slips off of those things. Most stores have a spot to hang "community" things there. Know what I mean?


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 4, 2007)

esquired said:


> Jimmy - can I fly the C-130?


I call shotgun...


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 29, 2007)

I notice on the main page, you still have it more fishing oriented. That is all fine and dandy, and I like to read it, but keep in mind, this is an aluminum boats site. The home page needs to have all the tin boats info. Maybe motor reviews etc. I bet if you cited it correctly, you could obtain the reviews that BWB mag. has. You could do trolling motor reviews, and sonar reviews etc. You also need more how to articles. You need enough of an article to get someone to join if they see it. But not to much that it bores someone to death. I would be willing to do a real in depth link, with pictures, of my bass boat restoration when we get done. For a while, I thought I saw a few more boating topics back on the main page, but then, we had more articles about members fishing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 29, 2007)

I depth boat customization features would be unique and interesting - great idea.


----------



## pbw (Aug 29, 2007)

More active members would be great hope it keeps the small family type feel.


----------



## Jim (Aug 29, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> I notice on the main page, you still have it more fishing oriented. That is all fine and dandy, and I like to read it, but keep in mind, this is an aluminum boats site. The home page needs to have all the tin boats info. Maybe motor reviews etc. I bet if you cited it correctly, you could obtain the reviews that BWB mag. has. You could do trolling motor reviews, and sonar reviews etc. You also need more how to articles. You need enough of an article to get someone to join if they see it. But not to much that it bores someone to death. I would be willing to do a real in depth link, with pictures, of my bass boat restoration when we get done. For a while, I thought I saw a few more boating topics back on the main page, but then, we had more articles about members fishing.



I agree 100 percent, But getting the Aluminum boat manufactures to give my site info On there new boats is getting me nowhere. They wont send me stuff to test I dont think, and short of going to the local Marina and snapping pics of the new model boats, there is nothing I can do.The site is too new and unproven. I would love to have members do there own how to articles and I would for sure publish them on the forum. If any member wants to become a contributing editor for anything boat related I would gladly help (proof reading, page layout and stuff like that). If anyone does anything to there boat and snap some pics and want to write about it, that would be awesome. I plan to document my Tune-up) but that wont be until the end of the year.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, we could do that. I know that with the alumacraft we are restoring, we will be mounting trolling motors, fish finders, livewells, and such. 

I have, and will be doing a lot of stuff regarding tin boats in the future, so how about making us a list of some of the more important articles you would like to add. Then, the members can start making little how to articles. Don't forget parts, such as the outboard, trailer, and possibly even tow vehicle. Make us a list, and we can go from there.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with Fishin NJ, word of mouth has my vote besides, here in New Jersey if you drop leaflets be prepaired to drop a few bucks for littering :lol: Stickers rule!!


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> How about some gear? I belong to another site that has clothing, Long & Short sleeve T-shirts, Sweat Shirts, Hats. They also have one of the white oval stickers made up they send out free to the members with the sites info. They also have these in local tackle shops, word of mouth is by far the best advertising but getting the name out also helps allot. If you like you can pm me and i will provide you a link to the items i talked about. It is nice to actually get to join a site that is just starting to grow & has a family feel to it.



PM me your address, I will send you a bunch of stickers  I am making more. Any suggestions to change it up a bit from what it says now? I think its kind of corny. Click below to see current one:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=453


----------



## shamoo (Oct 28, 2007)

Mr.Jim, maybe we could shrink it down a bit and make it in the shape of a jon-boat


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 28, 2007)

What about changing the font to what is used on the homepage banner? As suggested above, possibly change the size of the sticker to a max height of 3", so that it will fit on trailer frames, maybe shorten the length also. Black background with white or yellow lettering so that it will stand-out and be real readable. It's a little fuzzy around the edges, but here a sample w/yellow lettering. I changed the statement below "Tinboats.com" to read "The _original_...
[/img]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2007)

Great ideas everyone - I think it should also mention *"home of the Esquired"* that will get you some attention


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 28, 2007)

Oops, just realized it should read ".net", instead of ".com". Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 28, 2007)

esquired said:


> Great ideas everyone - I think it should also mention *"home of the Esquired"* that will get you some attention



Well thats why I joined this site


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 4, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> I am still a big fan of t-shirts, nothing is a better bill board then someone walking around.



Im a huge fan of tees but there we are talking about $$$. I think my bros shirts averaged him about 10 bucks each


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 4, 2007)

I say we need to do a Tee Shirt - maybe we can start a fund towards the 
cost?

I need a volunteer to give me some pricing and numbers!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 4, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> you are selling them so your cost is 100% covered. Heck if you want to you can make a small profit towards the up keep of the site by this, and im sure no member would have a problem with that.



Id buy one or two, but besides active members buying em I dont see em being an easy item to off load, but ofcourse the final decision is on Jim


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2007)

I would like to do a t-shirt too. But sell them cheap enough to just cover cost and shipping. 
Throw out some ideas of what youd like to see. Just the name.....a Picture....Front printing, back printing, big letters, small....Stuff like that.


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> I like back printing, I know i myself am not a big fan of front printed shirts. I look at it as it always easier to stare at ones back to read a shirt then to stare at their front, unless there is some added billboard lol :lol: But as for print i think shamoo had a real good idea with the jon boat thing perhabs something along those lines, plain but to the point, a dark shirt white print is prob the cheapest. I know when we use to order 100's of shirts for my fire dept we alway did best with a dark blue shirt with white print or if we wanted to spend alittle more then a colored print.
> 
> 
> Jim maybe throw this shirt idea in to a scheduled chat session one night and see what everyone thinks its prob easier to toss around ides there then to keep posting.



Good point! I emailed a local artist, for his idea on this. He did a local forums tshirt, so Im hoping he can do this for us here.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 4, 2007)

If tee shirts are decided on, I would strongly recommend paying a little more for a top quality shirt (BeefyTee or Lee, 100% cotton). I have never liked the cheap ones that are too thin and wear out faster and shrink. A good one will last a long time. Like Fishin NJ, I also have ordered hundreds of t-shirts and polos for several years. I used to get screen-printed top quality Tees for around $9-10 for small orders. less for large orders. Worth every penny above the cheapies. 

If the T-shirt idea works, you could later look at a good polo with embroidery (maybe a small logo on the front, emboidered and rich looking)

BTW, I want to ride in back with a parashoot 8)


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

that would be a good idea 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

To everyone in this fine club:
*
Please invite at least one person to join TinBoats.net*

Now is the time to push for a few new members. With the onset of the _slow_ fishing time for most of us we now turn to other activities:

1. We fondle our baits and dream of spring and big fish;

2. We work on the boat (or at least make plans to work on the boat); and,

3. MOST IMPORTANTLY, we talk about fishing, tackle and our plans to work on the boat


There are hundreds of thousands of others just like us, who fish when we can and talk about fishing stuff when we cannot fish.


I am urging everyone to contact one other person, whether that person is a friend, enemy, relative or just some screen name on another site and invite them to join TinBoats

Make the call

Send an email

Write a letter

Get a new member!

This site gives and gives and all Jim asks in return is that we spread the word. If you have a won a prize, received a gift or hope to in the future you need to return the favor.


Thanks to everyone we have a great site that is getting greater


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 5, 2007)

The T-shirt idea sounds fantastic. 

As far as inviting others to the site, my hands are tied. All the other sites I belong to, are nothing more than people who just want to cause chaos, and create negativity. I wouldn't want to invite any "bad eggs" to this site.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

mr.fish said:


> I wouldn't want to invite any "bad eggs" to this site.



I know what you mean! 

Invite KosmicBlues! He is a good egg even if he does talk funny


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 5, 2007)

I just found this thread and thought I'd offer up a Bumper Sticker/Logo idea for inspection & approval.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 5, 2007)

Mr. esquired is right, we have to invite at least one friend to join

I agree, T's would rock and maybe later we can get some lids(hats) I know they are my weak-ness :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 5, 2007)

I like that idea Mr.Doc, you da man 8)


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

I am waiting for the first "rendition" (SP?) from a local artist I contacted for the tshirts. 


Docwatson, That looks cool! I might have to make that a decal. Also I am thinking of changing the slogan..we are going to need to take a poll.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 6, 2007)

More like this ???

Keep in mind that the background is transparent and will show the forum colors as the "new" background. Also, the edges of the text and image are jagged because the forum will only render images at a lower resolution (640X480) than the image is in reality, causing some loss of quality.


----------



## redbug (Dec 6, 2007)

it looks good as far as a shirt color goes I would be in favor of a light color shirt if you are wearing it on your boat a dark color will get hot also be sure that you can get some MAN size shirts 2 and 3xl will do 

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 6, 2007)

With shirts, go for a dark tee, black or navy blue with no pocket in front they cost more, White print, put a small logo on the front left chest and a large logo on the back.

With asking members I already asked everyone I know, but want me to start ringing doorbells


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 6, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Now all we need is Jim driving it and esquired hanging on for dear life in the back. :lol:



"Esquired Drives the Boat, Chief, Jim chums!"


----------



## pbw (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm doing my part. I put my bumper sticker on a piece of magnet. 

Excuse the frost on the car, wiped the frost off the stickers for this photo.


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2007)

You the man PBW!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 6, 2007)

I like the 2nd rendition of the decal; dark colored t-shirt w/white (maybe yellow lettering); a ball cap (low-profile, pre-curved brim style, dark color also maybe) sounds good also. Don't mean to sound picky, just adding my input 


Oh, just remembered, I sent an invite to a friend to stop-in and check the site out.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 6, 2007)

this is what this site is all about Mr. waterwings, making suggestions and growing with the ideas that our members put out there.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 7, 2007)

The text can be any color you want and I can add an outline to the text in any color and width. The boat image would be more difficult to outline, but not impossible.


----------



## boathauler32 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bumperstickers are nice yaknow, just about the size of those annoying "my child is an honor student" stickers. Id love one to put on the back of my work truck


----------



## boathauler32 (Feb 6, 2008)

I need afew, two for my trucks and two for the catamapieceofcrap when its done (one for each side)


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

Sent! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2008)

Jim,

Not to get off-topic from the stickers, but anything come of that cool Tinboats t-shirt you showed on the site?


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Jim,
> 
> Not to get off-topic from the stickers, but anything come of that cool Tinboats t-shirt you showed on the site?



flipping through the catalog that arrived today as I write this. So many options. Details shortly. 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2008)

8)


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooops, double post :roll:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Somebody say t-shirt..?????? I gotta have one.. so let me know when and how much


----------

